# Eclipse - importieren zwischen zwei Projekten



## Kanitrino (24. Okt 2010)

Hallo, allerseits,

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse, und habe auch brav meine Programme Packages zugeordnet, die wiederum in verschiedene Projekte eingeteilt sind.

Nun gelingt es mir nicht, eine Klasse aus einem Projekt in einem anderen zu verwenden. Mit "import packageX" habe ich es nicht geschafft.

Wie geht das ? Oder sollte ich etwa alle Packages in ein einziges Projekt schreiben ?  Dann ginge es, aber das sollte ja wohl nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. Oder bin ich vielleicht einfach zu doof ?


----------



## XHelp (24. Okt 2010)

Rechte Maustaste auf dem Projekt > Properties > Build Path und dann dein anderes Projekt auswählen.


----------



## Kanitrino (24. Okt 2010)

Super, es funktioniert !

Herzlichen Dank & schönes Rest-Wochenende.
K


----------

